# Fit PC 3 - AMD G-T40E



## AndreasJ78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

I have a a FIT-PC3 with an AMD G-T40E CPU. I would like to use FreeBSD on that. After some trail and error I managed to install it and get my stuff to run. But now it always runs full speed. With FreeBSD 10.1 there were some fixing in that direction, but still no stepping. powerd(8) say, that the CPU does not support Stepping.

Also FreeBSD only recognizes one core. As far as I know, the AMD G-T40E has some kind of hyper threading, but it would be nice, to have both virtual cores.

Is there some trick, how I could at least get powerd(8) to work? It gets pretty hot. I used Windows Server with it and it never got this warm.

Kind Regards
Andreas


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2015)

If I read this correctly the T40E has 2 cores. There's no mentioning of Hyper-Threading though. There is something called AMD Turbo CORE Technology but that's not the same. 

Are you sure only one core is detected? Can you post a dmesg(8) output?


----------



## User23 (Jan 22, 2015)

The G-T40E should offer PowerNow!:
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bobcat/AMD-G Series G-T40E - GET40EFQB22GVE.html

As long as your FreeBSD 10.1 uses a AMD64 GENERIC kernel, the PowerNow! feature should be recognized.

```
# cat /var/run/dmesg.boot | grep power

powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
powernow1: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu1
powernow2: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu2
powernow3: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu3
```


```
# sysctl -a | grep freq_

dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 2200/95000 2000/79848 1800/66229 1000/30917
dev.powernow.0.freq_settings: 2200/95000 2000/79848 1800/66229 1000/30917
dev.powernow.1.freq_settings: 2200/95000 2000/79848 1800/66229 1000/30917
dev.powernow.2.freq_settings: 2200/95000 2000/79848 1800/66229 1000/30917
dev.powernow.3.freq_settings: 2200/95000 2000/79848 1800/66229 1000/30917
```


----------



## AndreasJ78 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

This is an excerpt from `dmesg`.

```
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014
    root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT: running with driver "efifb".
CPU: AMD G-T40E Processor (1000.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x500f20  Family = 0x14  Model = 0x2  Stepping = 0
Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802209<SSE3,MON,SSSE3,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x35ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,IBS,SKINIT,WDT>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 18505269248 (17648 MB)
avail memory = 16154652672 (15406 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <PTEC   OEMTABLE>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd0 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80d942e0, 0) error 19
acpi0: <PTEC OEMTABLE> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
```
Ok... the two cores are recognised, but that was not the problem. `Powerd` is telling me this:

```
powerd: no cpufreq(4) support -- aborting: No such file or directory
```
Also no PowerNow in dmesg.boot.

And therefore it produces heat. Not much, since the TDP of the T40E is very low, but still.

How do I get an AMD GENERIC Kernel/ find out the kind of kernel I am using? I just downloaded the UEFI Version, which was added only to the x86_64 Version.

Kind regards,
Andreas


----------



## User23 (Jan 22, 2015)

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-amd64/2014-April/015990.html

Looks like it is a known bug.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2015)

AndreasJ78 said:


> How do I get an AMD GENERIC Kernel/ find out the kind of kernel I am using?


`uname -a` will tell you that.


```
FreeBSD armitage.sirdice.nl 10.1-STABLE FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE #0 r275400: Tue Dec  2 16:10:15 CET 2014     root@armitage.sirdice.nl:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ARMITAGE  amd64
```
I'm using a custom kernel named ARMITAGE on AMD64.


----------



## AndreasJ78 (Jan 23, 2015)

User23 said:


> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-amd64/2014-April/015990.html
> 
> Looks like it is a known bug.



Well then, I'll have to wait, until it is fixed. Until then, I'll use Windows Server again.

Greetings
Andreas


----------

